# where can i get all google's IPv6 address?



## kiss4luna (Feb 22, 2011)

hi, all
i previously used a host file which stored google's IPv6 addresses. it helps me get over a firewall that prevents me from viewing youtube or using some other google services.

but this host file is very old and recently i can't not view or upload youtube videos, and weeks ago i can't access google.com

i think google changed their IP addresses, so anyone knows where can i find google's official documents which contains its IPv6 addresses?

please help. this firewall makes everything suffer.

below is the old addresses i used, some of them are not accessable now

2001:4860:8006::62 google.com 
2001:4860:8006::c1 m.google.com
2001:4860:8006::54 accounts.google.com
2001:4860:8006::62 id.google.com
2001:4860:8006::62 id.l.google.com
2001:4860:8006::62 gg.google.com 
............
2001:4860:8006::62 clients2.google.com
..............
2001:4860:8006::62 picasa.google.com
2001:4860:8006::62 picasaweb.google.com
............
2001:4860:8006::64 www.youtube.com
2001:4860:8006::64 youtube-ui.l.google.com
2001:4860:8006::64 youtube-ui-china.l.google.com
2001:4860:8006::64 m.youtube.com

2001:4860:8006::64 tw.youtube.com
2001:4860:8006::64 youtu.be
2001:4860:8006::64 gdata.youtube.com
2001:4860:8006::64 help.youtube.com
2001:4860:8006::64 upload.youtube.com
2001:4860:8006::64 insight.youtube.com
2001:4860:8006::64 img.youtube.com
2001:4860:8006::64 s2.youtube.com
2001:4860:8006::64 youtube.com
2001:4860:8006::64 apiblog.youtube.com
2001:4860:8006::64 clients1.youtube.com
2001:4860:8006::64 static.cache.l.google.com
2001:4860:8006::76 ytimg.l.google.com
2001:4860:8006::76 i.ytimg.com
2001:4860:8006::76 i1.ytimg.com
2001:4860:8006::76 i2.ytimg.com
2001:4860:8006::76 i3.ytimg.com
2001:4860:8006::76 i4.ytimg.com
2001:4860:8006::76 d.yimg.com
2001:4860:8006::76 s.ytimg.com

2001:4860:4001:402::10 v1.lscache1.c.youtube.com


----------

